# Whitehouse vinegar lighthouse bottle



## logcabinantiques (Apr 9, 2010)

I found one of these at a thrift store here for $2 other day. I'm pretty sure it is the real thing as it has the ring and concave base with a mold number. Any guess as to what they sell for now. I can't find much info on the net.
 Thanks!


----------



## madman (Apr 9, 2010)

bobby, to answer your question on the light house bottle you did good, id check ebay for current prices, the problem is with whitehouse bottle is in the 70s there was a craze for them, the most common whitehouses sold for a hundred,  now you see um everywhere in the shops marked up high, and no one ever buys them , anyway the white house light house is rare and you dont see them that much  2 bucks was a steal nicely done!


----------

